# Cam???



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Currently having my motor rebuilt. So I'm taking this time to throw in a cam.... No idea where to begin. I want something thats aggressive and CHOPS!!!! Pulls through the whole RPM range.But Im more looking for some grind specs cause i have no idea what to do. The motor shop is saying a 225 at .500 something in there but told me to look some stuff up. suggestions? I was thinking some kinda BTR tage 2, 3 or 4


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

I am looking at cams myself that will work with the A4 and stock converter, I am probably going in the direction of a Comp Cams XFI Rpm with more streetable duration and lift. I would like a choppy sound but need a cam that works with my stock converter.


----------

